# Nearly decided on our two guns



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I know this type of post gets repetitive, but I'll throw it out there anyway. Just need some confirmation. I thought I had the 2 guns narrowed down to a Glock 26 for my wife and a M&P9 full size or compact for myself. After trying some more guns out last night I may have it down to an M&P compact for myself and a Stoeger Cougar for my wife (and maybe for myself:smt083) 

Other guns my wife and I tried were a Kahr 9 (very compact, wife liked it a lot BEFORE she shot it, hated it after she shot it. I would guess it would make a great CCW, but it has a ton of kick), Glock 17 and 19 (we both liked them and wouldn't mind having one, but liked the others more), Beretta (Shot it a couple weeks ago, hated the first few rounds, loved it by the time I got to the end of the clip, thought I was shooting the Beretta when I was actually shooting the Stoeger), and the XD9 (kind of like the Glocks for me, liked it, solid gun, solid shooter, but liked the others just as much or more)

Anyway, I may go for my CCW, may get my wife to do the same. But in the meantime I want something my wife can carry in the car with her, same for myself. She feels much better about the safety since it would be in her car or purse. Also, need a good gun for HD and of course a good gun or two for the range. I've really read nothing but good things about the Cougar. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes, if you can find a Smith & Weeson 3913. It is small enough for carry, big enough to shoot comfortably, and it does have a manaual safety.

I think that would be a good good for your wife. On a side note, I strongly urge you to not leave a gun in the car. If the weapon is carried outside the the home, it should be on a person. Some may disagree with this but please consider it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

The Stoeger Cougar is a great gun for the price. Is she going to carry this? The Cougar would be big and heavy to carry. Having said that, I have a Stoeger Cougar my girlfriend picked out and she loves it. She has put 1400 flawless rounds through it. :smt023



Ptarmigan said:


> I think that would be a good good for your wife. On a side note, I strongly urge you to not leave a gun in the car. If the weapon is carried outside the the home, it should be on a person. Some may disagree with this but please consider it.


+1 :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

If she is ever to carry, it would be in her purse. She's 5'2" and 100lbs, so if she were to carry on her person, it'd probably have to be my NAA 22LR, hehe. She wouldn't leave the gun in the car unsecured. It would only go with her on interviews and I may try to find some kind of vault for car. I may end up just getting the G26 for her, the M&PC for myself and soon after get the Stoeger. Glocks are non-existent here right now. Plus SC just had the no sales tax weekend so all the stores are pretty much cleaned out. I appreciate the recommendation for the 3913, but it's definitely out of our price range. It is a really good looking gun, though.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

The S&W 908 and 908S are pretty much the same as the 3913. They are a bit cheaper.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

well, i love my XD, however it is the Service model and possibly a little large for your wife as a CCW. as for the Baby Glock, its a Glock and you cant really go wrong with that.

have you shot the XD Compacts yet and felt how they fire? may be an option before you are set on something.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

we didn't get to shoot the compact xd. We did get to handle one, though. It's on my short list for sure. The NRA instructor/salesman at the range recomended the xd for her. Of course he had an xd and hated glocks so there was a little prejudice


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

just picked up a cougar a few weeks ago - I love it.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm going to have to do more looking at the XD compact. My wife did say she liked it as much as the Glock, but without firing it couldn't be for sure. You'd think the more research I do, the smaller the list would get, but that doesn't seem to be the case. I'm thinking the Cougar is going to have to be moved to the back burner because of what we're both wanting out of our guns. I definitely want to pick one up, though. It really is a great shooting gun (with my limited amount of experience at least).


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Don't know if this is any help, but, I have the XD compact .45ACP and love it. My wife carries the Glock 19C and she REALLY likes it.:smt023


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks. I'm all but settled on the M&Pcompact 9 for myself. My wife loves and shoots the G26 well, so I'm guessing the XD wouldn't be too big of a leap for her. And she really does like the safeties.


----------



## UA8 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm just going to throw this out there. I shot the M&P and was really disappointed in the controls in general and specifically the two piece trigger safety. (also felt the slide release was difficult to get to.) I've only shot a just over a handful of guns but I would strongly recommend the CZ P-01 or P-06 for a good home defense, carry or range pistol. Very well engineered and also has been NATO tested.

Secondly I would recommend the XD compact in 40 or 9mm. I shot the subcompact in 40 this weekend and was impressed with how little recoil it had and how tight it grouped for a compact.

If ya don't mind a little extra weight but added ruggedness of an all metal frame go fro the CZ if ya want a poly I would recommend the XD over glock IMO.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

The XD sub compact is a badass gun!!! I just picked up a XD45 compact....and a Glock 19!!!

I highly recommend the XD9SC for you and/or your wife!! As well as the Glock 19


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I really like the fit and finish of the M&P myself. I am able to shoot it about the best of any of the guns I've tried. I probably won't make a final decision until I slap money down on the counter.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

48dodge said:


> I really like the fit and finish of the M&P myself. I am able to shoot it about the best of any of the guns I've tried. I probably won't make a final decision until I slap money down on the counter.


Then get there and just do it! You won't be disappointed. :smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Then get there and just do it! You won't be disappointed. :smt033
> 
> -Jeff-


Almost sounds like he wants somebody to talk him out of it! Sorry about that, once the bug hits there's no amount of convincing can be done.:anim_lol:


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I actually went last night to buy, but the one store only had the M&P. I've decided on that and the XD for my wife. They have the XD at their other store. So, I'm going to swing over there today hopefully. I'm going to have to turn the blinders on when I get there. Hehe.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Just walk in and throw the money at them before you can change your mind. :mrgreen: They're both great guns, and you'll be pleased with them. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Just walk in and throw the money at them before you can change your mind. :mrgreen: They're both great guns, and you'll be pleased with them. :smt023
> 
> -Jeff-


What he said, +1


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Picked up the xd today. All they had was the 2 tone but my wife will think that's cooler anyway. I'll hopefully get the m&p tomorrow. I love the feel of the xd


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, I went and did it. I now own 2 "real" handguns! I got the M&P9Compact this morning. Can't wait to get out to the range to see which one I actually let my wife have. Going to see about signing up for ccp class, too.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Congrats on your purchases...the fun is just beginning.:smt023


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats!

Where are the pics????


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

The two new pistols









My NAA .22LR and "Saturday Night Special" Rohm RG10 .22









My 16Ga Stevens 311A









Is it too soon to start looking for a 1911?:smt083


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! Two great choices. If that M&P9c wears out its' welcome, feel free to send it to me and I'll give it a new home. :mrgreen:

-Jeff-


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Congrats! Two great choices. If that M&P9c wears out its' welcome, feel free to send it to me and I'll give it a new home. :mrgreen:
> 
> -Jeff-


Same goes for your Cougar!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

48dodge said:


> Same goes for your Cougar!


My girlfriend would kill me! She loves that Cougar. Hmmm.....:anim_lol:

-Jeff-


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

It's so tempting at $350 for such a fine shooting gun. One guy I was talking to at the shop said it's a bear to strip down, though. Another said it wasn't too bad.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

48dodge said:


> It's so tempting at $350 for such a fine shooting gun. One guy I was talking to at the shop said it's a bear to strip down, though. Another said it wasn't too bad.


A bear to strip down? You might want to find another guy. It takes no longer to strip than my Glock or XD. It's extremely easy to strip down. I could try to take a video but I'm not that talented. It literally takes me about 5 seconds to field strip (after checking to make sure it's unloaded...twice of course).

-Jeff-


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

_48dodge_, I had to try and take a video to show you how ridiculous it is to say that it's a "bear" to strip. It's poor quality, but I think it gets the point across. :mrgreen: This is after I checked multiple times to make sure it was unloaded of course. :mrgreen:

[yt]



[/yt]

-Jeff-


----------

